# crate training



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum and my wife and I are getting a female Havanese on the 27th of this month. Her name will be Harley and we want to Crate Train her. My wife got upset because she thought it was mean to lock her in the crate at night when we sleep eventhough she'll be with us and have a towel with the scent of her den mates on it. Does anyone have any thoughts on crate training or any tips on how long she should be in there at night and when can we let her out of the cage at night so she can sleep in a regular dog bed. 

Thanks


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Her crate will become her regular dog bed and you will find that Harley will go ino it soon after you get her, on her own, for a nap. It is not cruel--it is a way to protect her form the dangers in your home when you can't watch her, such as when she is sleeping.

There are many threads on this subject already in the forum. Feel free to do a search.

Welcome to the forum and we look forward to meeting Harley--that means that we want pictures.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Crate Training*

Thanks for the information. I tried to explain to my wife that the puppy won't be able to roam freely around the apartment at night because she'll get hurt. She's not going to know the house and she won't be used to it. I told my wife that she has to keep Harley in the crate and not to open it when she cries. I wonder how long she'll have to remain in the Crate until she can be let out at night. We want to litter train her because we live in an apartment and we can't let her go on the balcony because then she'll go on everyone's balcony if we go to someones house. I want Harley to be able to go potty on her own when she know's where the litter box is then she'll be able to go at night when we are sleeping. I wonder should we let her sleep out in the living room after a couple of weeks so she can go potty in the litter or should we keep her in the crate in our bedroom?

Thanks Very Much


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How about if you put the crate on a table next to the bed? 

This is what we did for our havanese when she was a puppy. This made her feel like a pack member and us keep watch on her. We did this until she was full potty trained and she knew you can't go potty on the bed. She now sleeps in the bed with us.

Amanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Crate Training*

Well thanks Very Much for the Information. I actually have a pic that I was able to get from the Breeder today when we went and saw Harley.

Enjoy.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

She is darling! Congrats!
My litter of 6 1/2 week old puppies sleep in a crate at night. (the front door is taken off right now). But they go in there all on their own for naps too. It is their little "den" where they feel comfortable.
All of my adults sleep in crates at night also. (with the doors locked...LOL!) I cherish my sleep and I like them to be safe. I figure if there is ever an emergency and we need to get out of the house quickly, having them in crates makes it that much easier. And yes, they all go to "their" crates on their own when it's time to go to bed........


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote loves his crate. As soon as I put him in at night he lays down and doesn't make a peep. He's next to me all night so he hears me breathing so he knows I'm near. The first night he whined because he wasn't used to it but I gave him a couple sharp 'no's' and he settled right in and that was the end of that! I've had him for a month now and he doesn't make a peep!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

We all discussed in depth on this thread crate training. It has alot of good information. Crates are a good thing the dogs love them, it is like their bedroom, but read through this thread.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=195&highlight=crate+training

Lynn


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Radar Jones and Harley and welcome to the forum. 

Bugsy is crate trained and will go into his crate at night on his own. I feel it's safer for him and a peace of mind for me.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Crate Training*

Wow thanks for all the great advice everyone. I think that my wife and I will keep Harley in the Crate when we're in bed beside us and then when she gets used to everything we'll leave her in her own little playpen area with her litter box and sleep area and of course take the food away for night time to prevent little accidents. We won't force her into the crate of course but she'll be able to explore it on her own and then we can proceed.

Thanks Again


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Pics*

I finally have some upright pics. Enjoy.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*better Pic*

Hi All. Here's a better pic of Harley. She's not so sideways...LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Harley is adorable!

I was just commenting to my daughter how our little 4 1/2 week old puppies already climb into crates for their naps. Sometimes they just sprawl out on the floor and crash, but they do seem to gravitate towards the crates more often than not.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Another benefit to crates at night is that any accidents are contained. Our gal recently was slightly sick, and we woke at 4am to the sound of her throwing up. Since she sleeps in her crate in our bedroom, we were right there to take care of things, and the mess was completely contained to the crate. This happened three mornings in a row, so we were very glad to have an easy cleanup! Dusty goes into her crate on her own with no trouble. She also eats all her meals in her crate, and during the day will sleep in it. We keep her in an expen with her crate when we are not able to watch her and she usually goes in her crate and sleeps while we are gone or busy.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to this forum!! Your Harley is such a beauty


----------



## blaiseroy (May 7, 2007)

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi! I am new to this forum! I have a 14 week old havanese who absolutely goes berserk in his crate! We did it for a month, but he constantly went to the bathroom in it! WHAT A BIG MESS! We are now trying to let him sleep out of the crate but right next to the bed. Everytime he moves I jolt awake so he will not go to the bathroom in the house! I need major help! I really want to crate train but he has some real anxiety issues in it! It stays in the kitchen because he cries so loudly and he can move the crate across the room because he flips around in it so much! We tried it in our bedroom once and we could not sleep because he cries so loudly! HELP! i need some advice and motivation!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Is the crate clean? If it smells like potty, I would think Milo might get upset in it. My dog had a pad in his crate and if the pad got any small amount of potty on it, he would fuss in his crate. 
Try putting him in a clean crate and then sit with him in the crate for short periods, then let him out - then repeat. 
Most of the dogs don't do that in their crates, he has some hang up over his crate.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It sounds like the crate you used first was too big and gave him room to potty and still have a space to sleep. You want the crate to be small, just to fit the dog. I have a great article written about crate training for my web site by another Havanese owner. Here is the link http://www.bellahavanese.com/CRATETRAINING.html


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I dream some crazy stuff. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night and capote was passed out on his back..legs sprawled over his head spread eagle. The first thing that came to my half sleep induced mind was 'omg is he dead?' ...I said 'Capote!' and he looked up at me like...'um..wtf. I was sleeping??!' Tell me they don't like their crate.. lol


----------

